# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  REBEL SALUTE  (Will peeps from da Neths/West Europe) B deh??)

## Sista Whistle

ONE LOVE!! 

Will anybody from the Neths or West Europe visiting Jamrock/Rebel Salute in January 2013? 
Maybe we can work something out? 
I will be traveling around with ''me, myself and I''.
So... when interested; Do reply/connect!!
Would be nice to meet & greet (anywhere in Jamdown) and maybe share up some costs. 

Walk good! 

Irie Greets from Leiden. 
Sista Whistle. 
(nagiha.swagers@versatel.nl)

----------

